# Adopting or fostering



## adorecritters (Aug 25, 2011)

We are trying to decide if we should adopt another cat or foster a cat or two... Both would help, one would be hard. But the question is could I let a foster pet go once attached


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

No one can answer that question except your self.....and anyway, there is no shame in being a failed fosterer if that is how things turn out. I am sure even the most experienced fosterers get 'caught out' with some of their charges, sometimes they just tug extra hard at the heart strings!


----------



## adorecritters (Aug 25, 2011)

Well there is this 12 year old very handsome cat at the shelter... He is the oldest one there and we are thinking we will either adopt him or foster him... Its just sad to think of his last few months,years locked up...


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh go on, go on, go on!
I was reading on Purrs that one cat rescue centre is actually running a 'Failed Fosterers' Scheme. They noticed that so many people who started off fostering a cat went on to fall in love and keep it....that they now promote fostering heavily. That way there is no blame or guilt attached if things genuinely don't work out, the cat is simply returned to the shelter. Apparently the return rates are very low.
I think it is a great idea....so many sensible, would-be new homes will not take on a rescue cat 'just in case' there are issues and they would be made to feel terrible about returning the cat.
I also think more rescues should offer long term fostering schemes for older cats or those with medical needs....under a scheme like this adoption fees are waived and the shelter agrees to pick up bills for specific medical needs.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i used to do fostering for the cp some time back and yes it does get to you, but i used to get told that while you are rehoming one cat, you are bringing in another one that needs a home.
i think you are doing a great job fostering and if the foster works out then you can always keep him/her


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

I foster and you have to just tell yourself that it is a good thing you are doing and making it so more cats/kittens can be rescued. I am also a failed fosterer sometimes there are just ones that you know you cant let go. But out of the amount of kittens I have fostered I have managed to give all but 1 to new homes. It helps me to meet the people they will be going to live with and knowing they will be loved and well looked after  Go for it!!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> I foster and you have to just tell yourself that it is a good thing you are doing and making it so more cats/kittens can be rescued. I am also a failed fosterer sometimes there are just ones that you know you cant let go. But out of the amount of kittens I have fostered I have managed to give all but 1 to new homes. It helps me to meet the people they will be going to live with and knowing they will be loved and well looked after  Go for it!!


was thinking of you when i saw this thread 

ive never fostered cat, im meant to be fostering a persian soon, just waiting for the date she arrives. Ive fostered other animals, and cant lie, it is hard but also rewarding.


----------

